# A Bigger, Fresher, Newer GOG.com



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

The grand daddy of DRM free games website has gotten, by their own words, Bigger, Fresher, Newer. Right from the horse's mouth:-



> *Bigger*
> Year after year we’re getting bigger and so our service needs to adjust. Bigger means more users, and therefore more website features, more social interaction, more customer love. Bigger means AAA new and newer titles and more partners--and especially developers!--signed every month. Bigger means a mix of the classic titles that you’ve come to know and love from GOG.com and newer with the kind of great gameplay that makes them feel like instant classics.
> *
> Fresher*
> ...




The website now sports a modern look, far off from its "good old" image. Hopefully more newer games, particularly indie titles will be on the deck. If you are a fan of older RPG games this is the place to hunt for. Two biggest advantages of games purchased from GOG are:-

1) DRM free (goes without saying)
2) Guaranteed to run on both 32-bit & 64-bit Windows 7 apart from Vista & XP, no matter how old the games are.


GOG.com


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice 

But they do need to improve their DLM. Was a probem while downloading Witcher 1.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

No experience about their DLM, (I) always download files manually. They have said the DLM has been improved, so may be the bugs have been taken care of.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

Does "DRM FREE" keep standing in case of Diablo III ?


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

If they offer then it will be DRM free at their portal. Though I doubt Diablo III will be offered via GOG.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

Got this mail from GOG:-

*i.imgur.com/1f6yz.jpg

10:30 pm ist...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

Quite nice move.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

They are talking about a "legendary" rpg as a free gift. Any guess?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

Could be DAO, some Betheda game, Baldur's gate, wither.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Last 2 are possibilities as they are available in GOG.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> They are talking about a *"legendary"* rpg as a free gift. Any guess?



Legendary = Deus EX

hopefully and how are they gonna give it for free ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

If you have an account in GOG, you have to make the purchase for $0.00 once it is live, mostly within 24 hours unless it is absolutely free. After purchase, you can download it anytime.

If Deux Ex (they have the GOTY edition in their catalog), then it would be probably for 24 hours.

Spring Conference is live now, they have started with Witcher 2.

Enhanced Edition update for PC is 10+GB.  My oh my...

And it's *Fallout* - free for next 48 hours!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Just fallout or it have some suffix with it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

No, it's the original Fallout.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Good game but very old game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

I got like 6 games nao.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Whats NAO ??


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> I got like 6 games nao.




6? It should be 7. Add Treasure Adventure Game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Whats NAO ??


now.



Skud said:


> 6? It should be 7. Add Treasure Adventure Game.


Yeah, will check.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well 1 hour remaining to complete 

Hopefully my connection stays on for that long.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Doesn't matter. Once the game is in your account, you can download n no. of times. Also if the link get expired, just get a fresh one clicking the download at GOG, cancel the download, copy the link, replace the link of the old download and start from where it was left. That's if you are using a download manager.

Or you can use the vastly improved GOG downloader. No problem with resuming downloads. Also you can download all the goodies at a single go.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/gKVGi.jpg


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Njoy.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fallout MODs - Fallout Series - Forum - - GOG.com

also is this the only game that will be given out free for a limited time ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Just registered on the site. the interface is nice.

and gues what, I also got 6 free games. yay!


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Fallout MODs - Fallout Series - Forum - - GOG.com
> 
> also is this the only game that will be given out free for a limited time ?




There are 7 games which is free and given to you when you register. And they periodically give free gifts like this one. Last Christmas it was Empire Earth Gold Edition.



thetechfreak said:


> Just registered on the site. the interface is nice.
> 
> and gues what, I also got 6 free games. yay!




It's 7. Search for Treasure Adventure Game. 

The one thing I found so attractive about GOG is that gamers like us who have started late or those who have just started gaming, can actually turn back the clock to see what veterans talk about, to get a feel of it and that too on the latest OS out of the box. Fallout can actually help me decide whether to support Wasteland 2 kickstarter project. Also there's the original Syndicate which gives you an insight of what it was actually 20 years earlier.

Not to mention, CD Projekt and GOG are one of those rare entities these days who actually listen to their customers and give them more than their money's worth. Hats off.

Those who are interested in seeing last night's conference have a look here:-

CD Projekt RED Group Spring Conference 2012, CD Projekt RED Group Spring Conference 2012 CD_Projekt_RED on USTREAM. Gaming Entertainment


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

A very interesting interview from GOG.com, on games, pricing, Kickstarter projects and obviously DRM:-

*www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/04/11/interview-gog-speak-their-brains-on-all-things-g/


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2012)

Hope something big will come out soon, a DRM free Age of Empires may be? 

GOG has "gotten really far" in talks with either Microsoft, Take-Two, or LucasArts | News | PC Gamer


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

Dangerous Dave lands on GOG:-

Dangerous Dave Pack for download $5.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

News - Announcement: GOG.com Now Supports Windows 8 Officially! - GOG.com

Almost 90% games are covered.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Damn this site offers so much. Apart from game, it is offering Soundtrack, pamplets, maps, comics and what not. Its like I have fought a friggin Collector's Edition.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, and it is so disappointing to see OST missing from both the Book of Unwritten Tales games.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Maybe it wasn't released officially. I guess if there was such thing then they would had included that as well. 
GOG just got my favorite shop for games.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

Not really, actually the deluxe editions in Steam have OST and other goodies, like making of videos etc. Strange really.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not really, actually the deluxe editions in Steam have OST and other goodies, like making of videos etc. Strange really.



Well then its indeed strange. But still I won't complain, atleast games are DRM free unlike Steam.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

That's true, but sometimes, "beggars are not choosers".


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> That's true, but sometimes, "beggars are not choosers".



True That.


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

Omerta: City of Gangsters landed in GOG, this year's first big release:-

Omerta: City of Gangsters for download $33.99 - GOG.com


----------



## baccilus (Jan 16, 2013)

Skud said:


> Omerta: City of Gangsters landed in GOG, this year's first big release:-
> 
> Omerta: City of Gangsters for download $33.99 - GOG.com



What's so special about this game? Mafia like game?


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope this piece of news is true, and if true, I can see an early Diwali at GOG:- 

Fear Me, Hacker: System Shock Franchise To Resurface With GOG/Steam Release [UPDATE] | FleshEatingZipper


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

Skud said:


> I hope this piece of news is true, and if true, I can see an early Diwali at GOG:-
> 
> Fear Me, Hacker: System Shock Franchise To Resurface With GOG/Steam Release [UPDATE] | FleshEatingZipper



Yeah indeed good news. Now games are preferring GOG also and thats a good thing. many new games are also there like AW and dome others.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2013)

Homepage is now showing:-



> > System found!
> > Loading in...



Roughly 23 hours remaining.

So System Shock 2 is coming to GOG and us, really.  GOG has confirmed the same at the Facebook page, and here's an exclusive interview with RPS:-

*Many Questions: System Shock 2 Comes To GOG*

Played the demo a decade earlier, anyone here completed the original?


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 18, 2013)

Skud said:


> Homepage is now showing:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finished it...loved it...adored it...numerous times...tried this last year as well...and the game is still scarier than most of the current games...if HALF LIFE/DOOM is the mother/father of FPS...this is the 'BAAP' of RPG; SURVIVAL- HORROR game. The music, voice acting, exploring different parts, and the sinister SHODAN...Irrational Games created a masterpiece and waiting for the 3rd part...but it never came...


----------

